# Transcat owners



## drydock (Jul 21, 2005)

Are there any transcat owners out there? If so would you let me know what you think of your boats and what size and type motors you have. ie two stroke or four.
thanks


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

There are a few of us on here, and I think we are all absolutely in love with out boats. I have mine powered with a Yamaha 150 TRP, the TRP/Trancat combo makes for unbelieveable shallow water performance. Do a search of the boating forum and you should find a ton of info, they have been discussed alot around here. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have!

You also might want to re-post this on the boating forum.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive got the 18 10 and couldnt be happier. We put a Suzuki 140 on the back and love it too.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I too have a 21' Trancat with a 150 Yamaha TRP. Love it! I also have an elevated deck which I love. Being up just that little bit greatly reduces you getting wet from cutting across a windy bay. It will get you out of trouble or it can get you into deep trouble. Runs shallow and handles rough water well. Anything else that I can answer let me know.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Drydock , I have a "Baby Cat" w/ 75 Etec and love it. Good 2 man boat.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a 21 Cat with a 225 Vmax HPDI

Got it in may, still havent really tested the shallow water capabilities but i know it will get skinny. Handles the ruff stuff here in Galveston pretty well for a skinny water boat too....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

2001 21' Tran Cat (Old Hull Design) w/ '06 175 'Zuki. 
Love it.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

18' 10" Tran Cat with 140 Suz. Real shallow boat and rides good in rougher water as well. I would get another one with my dad again.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I just picked up my new 21' Tran Cat Saturday. It has a 200 60 degree ETEC and it is a great boat. We took it to East Matagorda that afternoon. It was pretty rough out there and the cat took it like a champ.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

_ I want one, I want one!!!_


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I saw two different guys come in and order new Tran Cats while I was there Saturday. I guess the word is really getting around on what this boat can do. I can't get over how much fishing room it has. The Tran's are great to work with as well.


----------



## Dockhigh (May 23, 2006)

My 21 footer is almost done. Donny said I wold have it by next weekend. I cant wait. I did the same thing you did and asked the message boad. I got tons of responses and Ideas. I got the raised console and the 150 TRP and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm one of the guys that ordered one Sat.!

Longhorn,

How fast did your boat run with the 200 ETEC and 20 pitch prop (or have you even opened it up yet)?

I ordered it with a Yamaha but am thinking about changing that to a Merc Pro XS.

Dockhigh,

Is yours the bone and maroon one? If so, it looks awesome! I took a couple of pictures of it while there with my phone. I'm doing some things different on the boat but went in there wanting either white and black or bone and maroon and after seeing that one, got bone and maroon!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I only got about 46 or 47 but I only hit about 5000 rpms so I think we are going to try either a 17 or 19 , I can't remember what Donny said. I will probably have to wait until after Christmas when things settle down a bit.


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

what kind of speed are you getting with the 200? frank


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

*Trans Cat*

I have the 5th cat made, it's the older style hull. It's got a 1997 Yamaha 150C. I have really enjoyed this boat, it takes the shallow great, drifts awesome, rides great. The only thing is that it's a little wet against the wind in rough water. I think the newer hull is a little drier! The motor I have on it is great, if I had a raised console I would probally have a little bigger motor.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## drydock (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for y'alls input. I ordered mine. It's a 21. I wanted a bigger motor in a 4 stroke but Suzuki only makes up to a 175 in a short shaft. I went to a Honda 200. I was talking to my nephew ( mudskipper ) today and he is concerned that it won't have a good hole shot in shallow water. What do y'all think?


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

We did a test ride in one with a Honda. It seemed to have plenty of hole shot. I went with the ETEC and saved some money versus the Honda. The Honda is heavy motor, but runs great.


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

*transcat 21 and 16 cat*

i owen two trans cats. I have a 16 ft baby cat and a 21 cat. I love them both. The 16 has a yamaha 70 two stroke and runs about 32mph and if its wet it will run and i mean three inches. My 21 has a raised platform and i have a 250 e-tec on it . It runs about 54 and it will run about 5inches drift in 7or8 and get up in 8 thats because that e-tec has so much power it shoots it out or the water and i have trim tabs so it also helps. there greatboats and you cant beat them up. Heres a pic of it.


----------



## drydock (Jul 21, 2005)

Man all you guys buying these boats. Maybe we can pool our money together and have enough left over for some bait!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice boat Waterloo Redfish! The one I ordered is almost identical - just different color and probably putting a Merc Pro XS 250 on it.

I'm also a big waterloo fan by the way, don't own a rod that isn't a waterloo anymore.

What prop you running and how many rpms at 54mph?


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

*reply to fishing fool.*

Im running a 22 powertec. it jumps right out of the water and you get good top speed. im running about 5100 rpms at 54. the e-tec 250 max horse power is at 5150 and when i have the motor tilted out and jacked up im right at 5150 with a brand new prop but after it wears a little my rpms will jump. hey i love the pro xs but the gas mileage is not that great and you can only get a 50 gallon tank under the console. my e-tec gets 6.5 miles a gallon running wide open and its hard to beat that. also its alittle lighter. but dont get me wrong that merc should run 3 to 5 mph faster. i am in p.oc 4 days a week so if your ever around and wont to ride on one befor you make up your mind.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

waterloo redfish said:


> hey i love the pro xs but the gas mileage is not that great and you can only get a 50 gallon tank under the console. my e-tec gets 6.5 miles a gallon running wide open and its hard to beat that. also its alittle lighter. but dont get me wrong that merc should run 3 to 5 mph faster.


That's weird, all of the shootouts I have read always have the Optimax getting the best fuel economy. I also see that the 250 E-tec is 516 lbs. and the 250 Pro XS is 505 lbs


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Drydock,
I have the same set up you ordered. 21' Tran Cat, with a 200 HP Honda 4 Stroke. The hole shot is great (I do have a shallow blaster) and the Honda runs like a top. It is very quiet and has plenty of get up and go; I have been very happy with the performance of the Honda.
As far as the boat, I have a couple of options on mine: 18" elevated console with dry storage, rod locker and big live well, there is plenty of other storage on the boat, leaning post, rocket launchers, 110lb MotorGuide trolling motor and Clarion C/D player. The boat has simply outperformed my expectations. Runs great in shallow and open bay and is very family friendly. I have taken it outside the jetties for some nearshore fishing and it does great as well. Overall you (and your family, friends and guests) will not be disappointed with the boat. Congrats on your choice!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

200 Honda......nice.

clean boat....dennis_99.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, since everybody else is I guess I will post a pic of my rig. I love this boat more every time I take it out, the overall performance is unreal, both shallow and in the rough stuff. I didn't realize how much of an asset it was going to be duck hunting, I can get to twice as many places as I could in the Pathfinder!


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

the evinrude shoot out video shows it gets better gas mileage. dont get me wrong i think the pro xs 250 is a geat motor and it is 11 pounds lighter. i belive that almost every motor company makes a great motor now days. i guess its just what ever you like. I had a yamaha trp 150 on a mowdy and it was a great motor also. I am on the evinrude pro team and they treat me good and i have not had one problm with my motor . I almost got on the mecr pro team to because i belive they make a geat product and so does yamaha. If you get any of those motors i belive you will like any of them. Good luke fishing and i know you will love your new rig.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Since you showed yours, I will show you mine.......


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Great looking boat longhorn. Thats the only other cat other than mine that I have seen with that color scheme. Mine has an elevated deck and a TRP though. Believe me all you guys just getting one are gonna love em!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Findeep. I may have to go back for the elevated console at some point. I am sure they are nice.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

BOY I SURE LIKE THAT BOAT MILOS, maybe it is the color hehehe. How long have you had yours? Wonder why I like it so much???

If you have any questions feel free to email or pm me, I have really worked this boat in the last year and a half.

6.5 MPG? Man that is realllly stout. I am not doubting you, just saying that is really stout. I know my yamaha gets better mileage than my uncle's ETEC on a Shoalwater. Not apples to apples but probably fiji apple to green apple, ESPECIALLY at WOT. But the ETEC's are torque monsters, and probably the strongest on the market, the older ETEC's that is. 

Look forward to seeing everyone fishing the coastal tournaments this next year. If we can ever make it work I always offer test rides. With all these big motors floating around, thinking about putting a 300 Merc Racing on mine... I have seen 57 with my '05 yamaha 200 hpdi and the only thing I have a problem with on these motors is the prime, but working to resolve those with some secrets hehehe.

Propping is the key on any flats boat and REALLY hard to find a good compromise but they are out there. A good correctly propped holeshot type motor will perform as good as a TRP with better mileage. If you go with a 4 stroke just move the batteries a little forward or put more weight up front to counter that extra weight. I think I have a 55 or 60 gal tank, but then again I designed it to make it fit...


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Stew, I got mine this summer, in early August. The color is close to yours, it is hard to tell in that pic but it is seafoam green, I think you still have the only baby blue one out there! You gave me alot of information when I was in the looking process and are part of the reason we decided on a Tran. Thanks for the help because we couldn't be happier. We've got 65 hours on her now and are loving it more every time we take it off the lift. The things this hull will do with a TRP are crazy!


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Heres mine, I really dont think there is another boat out there in its class right now, I would trade for. Fixing to take it in to get an aluminium raised deck/console. Would like a trolling motor, can someone give me a good model for this boat. Likve voltage/brand/shaft length. I have a power pole on it, and its tuff for me to put the trolling motor on, once you get the power pole figured out, you can really drift this boat exactly where you want it, and I really dont want to get this boat much heavier. 

Thanks,


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys! I'm definitely going with the Merc PRO XS 250, just trying to find the best deal on one. Also trying to decide how much pitch it will be able to turn up close to 6000 rpm which is where they say it likes to run. I don't think it will turn a 22 but if it would turn a 20 pitch prop 6000 rpm, the boat would be running real close to 60. I'll probably start with a 21 and play with it from there.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

bk005,

I think Tran usually puts the 80lb Minn Kota on the cat with a 52" shaft. I am buying th Motorguide 82lb with the 50" and installing it this month. I went to Academy in Houston today and found a Dualpro 3 bank onboard charger that normally sells for $280 at Cabelas and Bass Pro on clearance for $99.
Show us a picture of that new raised console when you get it.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

*OK..I'll play too.*

Don't get on the board much anymore.. no time. But happened upon this one. I would agree with the previous statements.. I honestly don't think there is another boat in its class right now. Great ride, incredible shallowater performance, good looking, and fast.

Here is mine.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> Thanks for all the info guys! I'm definitely going with the Merc PRO XS 250, just trying to find the best deal on one. Also trying to decide how much pitch it will be able to turn up close to 6000 rpm which is where they say it likes to run. I don't think it will turn a 22 but if it would turn a 20 pitch prop 6000 rpm, the boat would be running real close to 60. I'll probably start with a 21 and play with it from there.


3-blade, 21P will make you dissappear.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

until I run by with a 25-26p on a merc racing 300 lol.... 

On trolling motors, an 80 is enough, but would opt for the long shaft. Put as much of the weight as far forward as you can. You can get the bow up on these boats no problem. The rt80 is 24v so u need 2 batteries. The new batteries can weigh as low as 25lbs I think so your not adding too much. Another nice option is the plate removal system which allows for the entire removal of the motor and arm, not just the motor unit as with the trap door model. The long shaft allows it to still be high enough to move when the motor is way down in the water. I untilize it most when working dropoffs with a quartering wind. I once thought about selling mine and adding the copilot with autopilot system to be able to get the motor to do all the work while working a constant depth along a dropoff or keep me going in a certain direction. Useful tool depending on how you might use it. Minn Kota is the only way to go in my book! All motors are good these days, but have experienced no problems with Minn Kota that I have had in the past with Motorguide. If you get one, get an onboard charger as it is a handy tool. I think it is a tool I wouldn't want to live without for weekend trips to the cabin. I charge the batteries with a generator while fishing the lights on the pier. When I wake up, the batteries are fresh and ready to go.

Maybe I can find ya a deal...


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, forgot, why so busy lately Salty??? End of year spending and collecting I suppose is catching up with everyone. Kind of why my posts have gone way down....


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay... Here's mine... Love it... Although my friends have a RFL and Mosca and they love their boats too.


----------



## Dockhigh (May 23, 2006)

*Going to Palacios*

Im headed to Palacios to pick mine up/ Walking out of the office will post pics tonight.


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

*Another one ordered!!!*

Longhorn,
I was the other guy ordering one the day you picked yours up! I had been looking at one for approx. 5 years and finally decided to pull the trigger. Mine should be ready around the end of January.


----------



## leapinlunker (Aug 15, 2005)

*Another future TranCat owner!*

Mine's out of the mold & they're building the deck this week.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats Fin-Addict. I bet you can't wait. We are going in the morning.


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

not meaning to hijack this thread, but any opinions on the xlr8's?i guess my question is comparison trancat vs xlr8 in ride, dryness.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

XLR8 rides better and is faster but Cat rides good, is fast, and is way shallower!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

very nice boats guys. maybe some day once I'm outta school I'll have a boat of my own. IMO the trans cats are a great value and a pretty durable boat. Randall (GulfCoastRods.net) has been talking with me about building a custom kayak rack to fit his trans cat. if anyone would be interested in one just shoot me a pm. btw, I'm doing this seperate from Brown Lures. Fabricating/Welding is a hobby of mine and why not build custom stuff for boats


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

How about some pics Dockhigh????


FinAddict - what motor did you order it with - just curious as I've put a lot of thought into the motor.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Is anyone putting on trim tabs or currently using them on their boat? I noticed I need to run my boat on about 3 on the jack plate so I was wondering what these might do for the performance.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I was going to put them on this one but Donny talked me out of it said they don't do much good on this boat (I love them on my Explorer!).


What happens if you put the jack plate below 3, porpousie? I know a few guys running these boats with no tabs who don't seem to have problems.

How is the boat other than that? Get your new prop yet?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Why do you have to run your motor that high up? Do you have a mid length shafted motor? To answer the questions I have received about trim tabs, I do not have them on my boat, BUT I intend to put them on when I get some time to engineer the way they attach to the boat. I have limited room since I have the cutouts in the back. That being said, I can not help but believe they would not help, even if it is just a little bit.

They advise against it because they really are not needed, but again I think they will help. This boat performs so well without them, to the average angler they probably do not need to spend the extra money to get them. HOWEVER, if you are like me and want to adjust for shifting loads, even though the effects of such are minimal, on the fly, or reduce your planing time and distance by a little bit or, AND THE MOST IMPORTANT CRITERIA IN MY BOOK reduce my on plane speed from 12-14 to something around 9-10 if I had to guess. I think Joe Mendez has them on his boat and I will be asking him some detailed questions soon. I do a good bit of scouting while on plane and at 10 or less I feel the fish will be a little easier to see, AND, at a reduced speed your less prone to tear something up as bad if the unfortunate happens. Basically I am trying to give myself every advantage to win, whether it is a tournament or a day on the water with friends for bragging rights or duping that one fish that is laying in the same spot not wanting to take anything you have thrown at it into believing your lure is something worthy of eating. Competition is something that drives me. I try and push myself every time I am on the water. So, every advantage I can give myself is worthy of me exploring, WITHIN REASON mind you. And, my boat is a big part of the tools in my tool chest so tweaking it out is necessary in my book.

Sorry for the long post....


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Raising the motor on the jackplate seemed to reduce the amout of turbulence behind the boat and raise my rpm's. If I have it down all the way and trimmed out it hits about 4900 to 5000 rpm's. Donny is getting me another prop. I think he said my prop is a 21 powertech.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I looked at your prop while I was there. It is a 20 pitch Powertech OFX 4 blade. What rpm are you getting running it jacked up to 3? I think dropping the pitch some is probably the answer. You should gain about 150-200 rpm per inch of pitch you drop (but will lose a little speed as well). Pitch it to get your motor running close to its red line. I'm planning to run 20 or 21 pitch with the Merc Pro XS 250.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I was getting about 46 mph @ 5000-5100 rpm's and it will not get any more. I hate to lose any speed.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I hear you. That is the exact battle I've been going through with my current boat. The ETECs have a low gear ratio (1.86 I think vs 1.75 for Yamaha and Merc) so it hurts their top end some but is the reason they are so strong out the hole. I just looked at Evinrude's web page and it shows max rpm for the small block 200 as 4750-5750. You usually try to be at the top of that but at 5000 or 5100, you are definitely in the range. Considering that, I would keep the prop like it is if you don't want to lose speed. If you want to gain speed, I think the only option is to go to a 3 blade. You could probably turn a 21 or 22 pitch OFX 3 blade which would probably add 3+ mph. It would hurt hole shot some of course. I've run a lot of props on the boat I have now and have to say that the Powertech OFX that you are running now has performed as well or very close to as well as all of them.


Just my thoughts, could be wrong! Hope you get it worked out, keep us informed, I'm interested!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea, keep us posted. I wonder how this stock offshore prop of mine is posting the numbers it is? With an elevated console I average 52-54 with 2 people and have seen a 57-58 max with 2 people. That is GPS speed. 

You should stay in the upper 3/4 of the rpm band according to the manu. reps I have talked to. I am running the 18p from power tech and didn't see any more top end out of the 19 but I am sure it would be a little more efficient in the mid range. As FNF stated the gear ratio might hurt you a little on top, but it is a strong torquey motor but the new 200 small block supposedly lost some of that torque. I have seen a few boats with the Etec's and hear they run well. If tran has one of the offshore props, the stock offshore prop, try it. Go out for a test ride. Like I said, I have the 18 and can turn the 19 and would have tried a 20 but he did not have one for me to play with. Give it a go, that is a big load pushing prop and works well with my boat. I never dreamed it would work as well as it did out of the hole, but it is a majical prop for me, and I can't wait to try the OFX. Supposedly you have to reduce your pitch 1-2" because of the progressive cup.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Both of your speeds are right where they should be based on the calculation:

ETEC with 1.86 gear ratio and 20 pitch prop at 5100 rpm - theoretical speed = 51.9, 90% effeciency = 46.7. Powertech claims to strive for their props to be at least 90% effecient and it seems they are.

HPDI with 1.75 gear ratio and 18 pitch prop at 6000 rpm - theoretical speed = 58.44, 90% effeciency = 52.59.

They are both performing exactly how Powertech claims they will. The only confusing thing here is that the 200 Yamaha can turn 6k rpm with the 18 pitch and the ETEC is only getting 5k with a 20 pitch. I would have expected it to be more with the lower gear ratio and same horsepower. Could be the difference in the OFS and OFX props, could be that the Yamaha is stronger, I'm really not sure. 

All the reading and talking I've done with people about props and it seems that the only way to ever figure it out is to just try different things. I think I'm going to start with a 20 pitch OFX 4 blade with the Merc Pro XS 250 and see if I can get 6k rpm out of it. If so, it will run around 60.

Brian, I am very interested in how your boat would do with a 18 pitch OFX 4 blade. Marcus at Powertech told me that the OFX definitely has more grip but typically doesn't lose any or much speed as compared to the OFS. I know you've tried a couple different props, have you ever run another Powertech?

Sorry for the long post, we have (or at least will have) basically the same boat so if we can get the right prop for one, we should be real close with all of them!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I am going to get with Donny in a couple of weeks and try a few other props out. I am trying to get to 50. Not sure why, but that was a number I was shooting for out of the motor. I test rode in a 21 cat with the Honda 200 and an elevated console. I did not read the gps but it felt like 50 or better. I have a hard time believing that 200 is faster than the etec, but I can't understand all of these motors. You would think a 200 is a 200, but they are not I guess. I just don't know enough to judge.


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

*trim tabs*

hey guys. great boats. i have trim tabs on my boat and they make a good difference in certain things. like if there is more weight on one side or the other it will balance the boat out. they give me a beter hole shot when i need to pop right up. if you lower one all the way down and turn the wheel all the way you will be suprize on how shallow it will pop up. also i can plain at slower speeds if im running shallow looking for fish. i like them but when you run the boat fast always make sure there all the way up or they will slow you down . as for the prop on my e-tec 250 it is a ofx 22. it is the best i found for my boat and from what i here the ofx is about the best all around prop for any cat . either a 20 21 22 and most likely your going to find the right one. good luck.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a 21p 4blade Powertech OFX on mine.

Yamaha 225 hpdi, standard console, 5500 rpms @ 55 mph

Get the trim tabs my 21 cat gets kinda bouncy at high speed. Trim Down a little and no problems..
C N Spots


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Waterloo,

What top speed are you getting with the 250?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info Waterloo and CN Spots! I just sent Donny an e-mail asking him to put trim tabs back on my list.

Weird thing is that with the numbers we have seen here the Yamaha's are turning more prop than the ETEC even with a higher a gear ratio - crazy!

I think I will need to start with at least 21 pitch if the 225 HPDI can turn it 5500 rpm - great news!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Longhorn,


I have a 20 pitch Powertech OFX 3 blade that I used to get the speed up on my Explorer for tournaments. You can try it out if you want to. It will add more speed and will probably get your rpms where they need to be and top end up to 50 or so. The question is how good the hole shot will be with a 3 blade and full tunnel. It had an ok holeshot on my Explorer but as expected definitely didn't jump like the Powertech or Lifter 4 blades.


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

*e-tec 250*

i am getting 51 mph top speed. my boat gets just about 1 mph to every 100 rpm. i am going to try a 21 just to see what it will do. i am only turning 5100 rpms wide open jack plate up and tilted just right. the thing is e-tec 250 max horse power is at 5150 rpm thats 250 horses so any more rpms is just burning gas. i could run a 21 at about 5400 is what i am told but the speed will not be as good so im not to worried about it plus i will burn more gas and lose speed just for a few more rpms. so its not always great to try to get your rpms high. i have a three blade for tournaments to run fast if i am going to be in deep water or wade because you have to have your motor all the way down to get up. also remember as your prop wheres a little your rpms will jump. i do have a raised console and it slowes the boat three to 4 mph.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow, only 51? Here i sit and laugh at myself for saying ONLY. I would expect that motor to push ya a little faster though. I would venture to say our elevation will lose us closer to 5 m/hr @ wot. 

Spots, that is about in line with what formulas would tell me, 52-54 on mine 55 on yours. 1 m/hr per 15 hp. Great job guys....


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm heading to E. Matty as we speak......


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

How long you staying? If things go well, I'll be in East Matty Friday.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, if they are like they are today your in for a grind.... 6 fish, 4 reds and 2 trout. No real size, 20" trout...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

WOW, right before this front, I thought you all would kill em.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

hey stew,

what is that formula you were using? I talked with Donny today and he thinks I should try a 19 ofx. Surely I will be able to get 50 out of this etec. I had not read that they were that slow.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

theoretical speed = rpm/gear ratio*prop pitch/1056

You will typically see about 90% of that number sometimes a little more as the prop slips some. If you run a 19 pitch and can turn it 5500 rpm (you will typically only pick up 150-200 rpm for dropping 1 inch in pitch), you will get the following:

5500/1.86*19/1056 = 53.2 * 0.9 = 47.88

I would guess you would run in the 49-50 range as the PT props usually do a little better than 90%. The question however is can the motor turn the 19 pitch prop 5500 rpm. Just to show you the difference, Yamaha and Mercury have a 1.75 gear ratio so assuming they could turn the same prop at the same rpm (probably not a good assumption), you would get the following speed:

5500/1.75*19/1056 = 56.5 * 0.9 = 50.9 

Let me know if this doesn't make sense.

Josh


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Josh. I guess it is just confusing to me becuase all 200's are definitely not equal. Thanks for the offer on the three blade. Donny did not think the boat would do well, but this etec might have a little more torque. Who knows. Any luck selling your boat. Where do you fish mostly?


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Do motors with a lower gear ratio usually turn the same pitch prop at a higher or lower rpm?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't think the 3 blade would work well either but thought it might be worth a try. I also have a 19 pitch Lifter 4 blade I'm not using right now. It gave me a little more speed and rpm than my OFX but I liked the OFX muxh better.

I fish Matagorda 99% of the time. I'm normally there just about every weekend but haven't been in a few weeks now because of deer season, holidays, getting new boat, etc.

I haven't sold my Explorer yet. Lots of interest but no one has bought it. If it doesn't sell by the time the boat show starts, I'll go park it at a buddy's place on a main road and put it in the paper.

I would expect that the motor with the lower gear ratio (ETEC lower ratio is actually the bigger number so 1.86 is lower than 1.75) would be able to turn more pitch. That however, does not seem to be true based on the results all of you have shown here. If the ETEC can't turn more pitch then it will definitely be slower but have more hole shot.

I'm really not sure why Evinrude uses a lower gear ratio than other 2 strokes - anyone know?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks brian for inviting me, but yet you call me for where the fishes at....lol j/k


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

*pitch reply*

im not a motor expert. but the e-tec i have does turn more pitch than what i,ve seen by other motors and yes it has alot of power. its not a real fast motor compared to a hpdi yamaha or merc. it wasnt made to be the fastest motor. i dont care what any body says if you have a raised console on a 21 cat you cant get more than 55 with any motor 250 or smaller. I know three people with 250s and with or with out a raised console the fastest ive seen is 56 and thats true gps speed. a 200 should run 44 with a raised console. Remember a cat is not made to be superfast its made to run shallow drift shallow and ride better than a flat bottom boat. believe me i wish i could run 65 but i cant. like guys tell me if you want a fast boat buy a fast boat dont try to make a shallow boat a speed boat. well remember transcat is a heavy boat that is not made to be fast enjoy it for what it is and thats a good riding very shallow well built boat with a little speed. good fishing


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

55 is fast and I'll be happy with that! I've heard of more than 1 person running 55 or a little better but never witnessed it myself. I think the Merc Pro XS 250 will push whatever the limit is. If it is 55, fine by me, the boat as you said is not made for racing (that's why my tournament partner bought an XLR8 LS and put a racing Merc on it). Now we have the best of both worlds!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

:dance: More pictures??? Would love to see how you guys have rig your boats. Thanks


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I realize the boat has speed limitations. I just hope I can get at least 50 out of it with the 200 evinrude otherwise I might have bought a different engine.


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

*200 etec*

im not going to say you cant get 50 out of a 200 but im only getting around 51 52 with a 250e tec. i have a raised console and yes it does make a big difference. just like long horn said his partner brought a xlr8 for speed i am in the process of buying a lake and bay boca grande 20 with a e-tec 250 on it. it sould run about 78 and that will be my speed boat when i need it.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

waterloo redfish said:


> im not going to say you cant get 50 out of a 200 but im only getting around 51 52 with a 250e tec. i have a raised console and yes it does make a big difference. just like long horn said his partner brought a xlr8 for speed i am in the process of buying a lake and bay boca grande 20 with a e-tec 250 on it. it sould run about 78 and that will be my speed boat when i need it.


LB are awesome boats. I thought you would be able to get more than 78 with a 250. I was thinking more like 83-84. Either way, that's smoking. Post up some pictures when you get it.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

*Love My Cat!*

2003 21' w/ 150 TRP Fantastic!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Like it has been said, the ETEC is not a speed motor. The HO has a weaker lower unit but more hydrodynamically sound and a little faster, but not a hole shot/shallow water lower unit. That is straight from a dealer that sells a LOT of them. 

I know the cat will get more than 55. I wish I would have taken a pic of my gps as I was turning 57 running downwind. There was a pretty strong pushing wind. I will take a picture next time I am out running around with 2 people on my boat and it will be between 52 and 54. Well, maybe after I get my prop replaced that is because I really put some wear on it the past few trips and the top end has suffered a little. I hit 50/51 with 3 people on board. No these are not racing hulls, but they are a fast hull due to lowered friction because of less planing surface due to the lifting effect of the air which makes a cat a cat. If you want fast, buy a SCB, Fast Cat or similar hull and put a merc racing motor on it. Think Trey picked up well over 10 m/hr from ETEC to Merc. The HPDI wouldn't cut it either. Fast is 102.3 m/hr and we hit it running back to weigh in during the TRS matagorda tournament. No, that is flat out hauling *SS. The Tran Cat is fast for what it will do....


----------



## Cutter42 (Nov 19, 2004)

*21 Tran Cat*

Good stories on the Cats

Have the 21 Cat on order as well and should be ready around end of February.

Have questions into Donny right now about recommendations, etc on type of prop and pitch.

Would appreciate any input from 2 coolers as well.. Not looking for 50+ mph but do want to make sure a Yamaha 150 HPDI is a good all around motor and good motor for that boat..

With Yamaha 150 HPDI, any recommendations on prop and pitch ( standard console, not raised )?

Someone earlier posted and Donnie must have sent me pics of your boat but going with Bone/Maroon color theme as well..

Appreciate the input and help guys

Cutter42


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> LB are awesome boats. I thought you would be able to get more than 78 with a 250. I was thinking more like 83-84. Either way, that's smoking. Post up some pictures when you get it.


the rest depends on the hull design, remember that


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Blue Fury said:


> the rest depends on the hull design, remember that


I know that it depends on the hull design, as well as weight. I've seen performance reports of LB Boca Grande's going 80+ with a Mercury 250XS.


----------



## waterloo redfish (Jul 21, 2006)

*transcat trout*

heres a few pics. i here people say there are not big trout in p.o.c well heres a few this week .


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

If I were considering a 150 I think I would look at the TRP. Not the highest of tech with respect to fuel system. But stock out of the box it has awesome hole shot and good top end. Yamaha's are great but they require the lower unit to be submerged to immediately prime, something you get used to dealing with. They have a sump type system for the water pump. I feel the yamaha will give you the highest top end until you get a specialized motor like a merc racing. They come with a great low water pickup for running as I have seen almost dry ground behind mine. But it may have to do with hull design more than anything. Plus, you save a little weight with the 150 power head.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice fish Bro...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

ttt for pics


----------

